

Ask YC: the image on PG's front page, what does it mean? - andreyf
http://paulgraham.com/

======
daleharvey
its the logo for arc

<http://arclanguage.org/>

~~~
parse_tree
Why is that the logo? What does it mean?

~~~
pg
<http://www.arclanguage.org/item?id=9439>

Rtm noticed the white and black bits together make a lambda. That was
unintentional, but I'm pleased.

------
clay
Was Mondrian an arc hacker?

~~~
pg
Good catch. It's not a coincidence; he had similar goals.

~~~
mlLK
Similar goals as in what? Are these goals for a Neoplastic utopia?
[<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neo-Plasticism>]

>They [propenets for neoplasticism] advocated pure abstraction and
universality by a reduction to the essentials of form and colour; they
simplified visual compositions to the vertical and horizontal directions, and
used only primary colors along with black and white.

Are you proposing something similar with Arc?

~~~
pg
He wanted to make the best things he could out of the simplest ingredients.

